# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Diktatura ne nje tjeter aspekt

## citizen insane

megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 

pse u nenshtruan?

duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.

me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 

faleminderit.

----------


## Brari

tema eshte interesante..

ne fakt kjo do duhej te jete diskutimi ne te ardhmen i analizes se regjimit enverist..
pra si mundi enveri nga nje kerkush te behet  nje super i plotfuqishem para te cilit u nenshtruan gjith ata burra gra e kopera te tera me intelektuale e gjenerale e lloj lloj..

ju uroj.. diskutim te frutshem..



..

----------


## martini1984

> tema eshte interesante..
> 
> ne fakt kjo do duhej te jete diskutimi ne te ardhmen i analizes se regjimit enverist..
> pra si mundi enveri nga nje kerkush te behet  nje super i plotfuqishem para te cilit u nenshtruan gjith ata burra gra e kopera te tera me intelektuale e gjenerale e lloj lloj..
> 
> ju uroj.. diskutim te frutshem..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


ne fakt ishte bashkebisedim i kaluar
kopil i zgjuar,Enveri
ne te ardhmen merresh me te sotmen

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 
> 
> pse u nenshtruan?
> 
> duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.
> 
> me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 
> 
> faleminderit.


Enveri instaloi vetem krimin,ndersa rregjimin o diktaturen e instaloi vete shoqeria o populli shqiptar.Pse?Mungese kulturore,o mungesa e progresit,o mungesa e evolutimit shoqeror?????.etj etj...
Krijojme revolucione per te permysur o shkateruar diçka,pa progres shoqeror,nje revolucion i vertete social e kultural fillon nga mentaliteti i shoqerise.

Nuk ke nevoje ta kuptosh sepse se ke jetuar,mund ta kuptosh mire duke pare shoqerin e sotme shqiptare,eshte e njejta shoqeri o komunitet si ai i kohes se shkuar.......,pa progres e pa memorje.
(Jemi popull i keq o negativ?Jo.Kemi vetem difektin qe njerezit e keqinj o individet negativ arrin te mblidhen o te organizohen bashke;ndersa indivitet pozitiv o njerezit e lire luftojne gjithmon vetem,i detyrojme te jene ne vetmin e idealit te tyre.Kemi nje shoqeri me maxhoranc pozitive,po fiton gjithmon minoranca negative.)

----------


## ilia spiro

> megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 
> 
> pse u nenshtruan?
> 
> duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.
> 
> me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 
> 
> faleminderit.


"Cdo popull ka mbi vete qeverine qe meriton", nuk me kujtohet se kush e ka thene. A mundet te gjykojme popullin? Veshtire do te ishte. Do te ishte mire qe seicili te fliste se si i ka sherbyer ai diktatures (apo si i ka rezistuar).
Per faktin qe u nenshtruam nuk mund te akuzohet njeri, sepse u nenshtrua kombi gjerman nga hitleri, nje komb shume i kulturuar. Diktaturat te tilla jane.
E verteta eshte se shqiptaret kane dashur gjithmone te keqen e njeri tjetrit dhe prandaj perfitoi diktatori.
Nuk ka patur "taban". C`moral mund te kete nje komb qe shet besimin fetar per interesa materiale. Kjo ka ndodhur vetem tek shqiptaret. Gjithcka ndodhi ne Shqiperi eshte shume e llogjikshme. Madje enveri mund te ishte sjelle edhe me eger (po te kishte dashur)

----------


## cool_shqype

> megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 
> 
> pse u nenshtruan?
> 
> duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.
> 
> me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 
> 
> faleminderit.


fare thjesht po paraqes se si e kam kuptuar un rrjedhen e krijimit, zbatimit dhe ngercit te ketij sistemi
-shoqeria E ASAJ KOHE me nostalgjine e tespiave dhe dembeldhekun e trasheguar u SHSTIS DHE U DASHURUA ME PARRULLEN "DO TE HAME TE GJITHE ME LUGE FLORIRI"
-u MARROS me parrullen "PA DALLIM FEJE E KRAHINE" dhe u organizua ne LNC disa e ne BK te tjeret (kishte shum raste ku realiteti sillte perballe dy fshatra ose 2 pjestare te nje familjeje.
-Shkalloi kur ne menyre te organizuar PPSH-ja fillonte te qethte majtas e djathtas si nga rrallet e veta po edhe ata qe guxonin te mendonin e shpreheshin ndryshe. 
-i dalldisur nga gjaku nuk dinte se si te vepronte dhe jepte shpirt me tollonin e vetshkaterrimit ne tesere e partis.......

MEGJITH PORTRETIN E PAMESHIRSHEM TE KETIJ RREGJIMI NE DUHET PATJETER TE KEMI NJE QENDRIM TE DREJTE DHE HISTORIA DUHET SHKRUAR ME VERTETESI PA I SHTUAR POR EDHE DUKE TREGUAR EDHE DISA NGA ANET KU KY RREGJIM PATI TREGUAR PERPARIM (SIDOMOS NE ARSIM)
edhe nje here ky eshte mendimi im personal dhe rrespektoj c'do lloj mendimi tjeter
njatjeta

----------


## Dasius

> megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 
> 
> pse u nenshtruan?
> 
> duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.
> 
> me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 
> 
> faleminderit.



C'me ke nxjerre more djale, temen me interesante qe mund te diskutohet ndonjehere ketu ne kete forum. Si me porosi ma ke sjelle.

Historia na ka mesuar qe popujt vahzdimisht ndryshojne, zhvillohen, permiresohen. Po ashtu edhe marredheniet sociale e rendet shoqerore. Jo pak te njohura jane ndryshimet vendimtare per historine e njerezimit si kalimi nga matriarkati ne patriarkat, rendi skllavopronar, rendi feudal, kapitalizmi, etj. Po aq te rendesishme jane edhe ngjarjet qe shoqerojne keto fenomene. Luftrat e pafundme, revolucionet, krizat, etj.

Cdo popull ndjek rrugen e tij drejt permiresimit te rendit shoqeror, te marredhenieve ekonomike, e thene thjeshte, cdo popull ndjek menyren e vete te mbijeteses.

Mirepo, historia gjithashtu na ka mesuar se kur ne shoqeri ndodhin ndryshime te medha sociale, bashke me zhvillimin vjen edhe dhuna. P.sh. po permend revolucionin francez, i cili mori me vete me mijera jete njerezish dhe 20 000 koka te shkuara ne gijotine. Po ashtu edhe revolucioni rus, pavaresia e Amerikes nga Anglia, apo qofte edhe lufta civile ne Amerike.

Te gjithe keto shembuj qe permenda kane nje te perbashket, ndryshimin e rendit shoqeror. Ne france kishim zhdukjen e monarkise, ne rusi gjithashtu, ne Amerike ishte zhdukja e skllaverise, e keshtu me radhe.

Mirepo, revolucioni nuk mbaron vetem me hedhjen e nje klase. Zakonisht klasat e vjetra ne pushtet nuk i leshojne lehte privilegjet e tyre. Prandaj, perfaqesuesit e klases se re duke qene nen presion te vazhdueshem dhe duke mos pasur eksperiencen e duhur ne regjimin e ri, shpesh kthehen ne regjime te dhunshme diktatoriale derisa vjen momenti qe lind brezi i ri, i cliruar nga mentaliteti i konflikteve te vjetra dhe kerkon zhvillimin e shoqerise sipas kritereve te veta, tashme te modernizuara.

Kjo ndodhi edhe ne Shqiperi. L2B u be nje faktor nxites i ringjalljes se nje revolucioni qe populli shqiptar e kishte filluar qe ne 1924, perkatesisht zhdukja e rendit te vjeter feudal dhe vendosja e nje rendi te ri demokratik. 

Mirepo, populli shqiptar nuk e dinte se cfare do te thoshte rend demokratik dhe as e kishte provuar ndonjehere. Deri tani, e vetmja gje qe populli shqiptar njihte ishte rendi i vjeter me tere bagazhin qe ai mbante nga mbrapa. Prandaj, edhe ne rendin e ri, ai do te futej me bagazhin e vjeter.

Perplasja e forte e interesave mes klases se vjeter dhe klases se re ne pushtet do te sillte padyshim pasojat e veta, ashtu sic ndodh rendom ne shoqerite e gjalla si njerezore ashtu dhe kafsherore. Klasa e vjeter do te perpiqej qe te rikthente sistemin e vjeter, ndersa klasa e re do te perpiqej qe te bente ndryshimet e kerkuara tashme edhe nga vete koha. Ne kete rast dhuna eshte e pashmangshme. Ky proces zgjati aq sa i duhej popullit shqiptar per te dale nga njera hallke e historise e per te hyre tek tjetra - vitet 90'

Per aspektin social, atmosferen dhe organizimin do te flas me poshte nese je dakord me kete pergjigje qe te dhashe per pyetjen e pare, "pse u nenshtruan?"

----------


## Anesti_55

> C'me ke nxjerre more djale, temen me interesante qe mund A diskutohet ndonjehere ketu ne kete forum. Si me porosi ma ke sjelle.
> 
> Historia na ka mesuar qe popujt vahzdimisht ndryshojne, zhvillohen, permiresohen. Po ashtu edhe marredheniet sociale e rendet shoqerore. Jo pak te njohura jane ndryshimet vendimtare per historine e njerezimit si kalimi nga matriarkati ne patriarkat, rendi skllavopronar, rendi feudal, kapitalizmi, etj. Po aq te rendesishme jane edhe ngjarjet qe shoqerojne keto fenomene. Luftrat e pafundme, revolucionet, krizat, etj.
> 
> Cdo popull ndjek rrugen e tij drejt permiresimit te rendit shoqeror, te marredhenieve ekonomike, e thene thjeshte, cdo popull ndjek menyren e vete te mbijeteses.
> 
> Mirepo, historia gjithashtu na ka mesuar se kur ne shoqeri ndodhin ndryshime te medha sociale, bashke me zhvillimin vjen edhe dhuna. P.sh. po permend revolucionin francez, i cili mori me vete me mijera jete njerezish dhe 20 000 koka te shkuara ne gijotine. Po ashtu edhe revolucioni rus, pavaresia e Amerikes nga Anglia, apo qofte edhe lufta civile ne Amerike.
> 
> Te gjithe keto shembuj qe permenda kane nje te perbashket, ndryshimin e rendit shoqeror. Ne france kishim zhdukjen e monarkise, ne rusi gjithashtu, ne Amerike ishte zhdukja e skllaverise, e keshtu me radhe.
> ...


E paske qa kete shkrim duke na i qite sistemin e dhunshem komunist si nje hap natyral zhvillimi shoqeror.Shqiptaret nuk e perzgjodhen vet sistemin  luftes klasore, pra vellavrasjes, por ju imponua, ju instalua, dhe u menaxhua nga rusia, neprmjet jugosllaveve, te cilet pretenduan ta gllaberonin keshtu ne federaten e tyre.Ato i ngriten te gjitha strukturat organizative te PK, ato e ushqyen me intrigen , mashtrimin , pabesine deri ne likujdimin e te gjitha forcave te tjera te organizuara ne nje botkuptim antikomunist.Nacionalistet, u likujduan kudo ne rajon , si ne serbi, ne kosove dhe shqiperi.Ti kete pabesi e quan natyrale, paturpesisht kerkon te ligjerosh krimin krimin masiv.Sot po kemi denoncimin e masakres se Tivarit, varret masive ne serbi, varret masive ne shqiperi.Per 50 vjet heshtje varri, zhdukje te dokumeteve dhe te deshmive.Shikon ndonje moral njerezor ti ketu?Ti kerkon te quash proces transformimi 50 vjet dhune te pergjakshme?Ti kerkon te quash natyrale pushkatimin pa gjyq ose me gjykime farse te 6000 personave deri ne vitin 58. Ti kerkon te ligjesosh dhe te quash te shenjte denimin dhe persekutimin per asgje deri nipin per pasurine e gjyshit(50 dele dhe nje shtepi te vogel perdhese me tavan)Ju nuk stabilizuat asgje deri ne vitet 90, pasi e pate vete se si njerzit sapo u ndien se ju nuk kishit me fuqi e braktisen kete vend sikur te ishte nje vend malarik.Shqiperia ne 50 vjet u kthye ne nje ene nen presion ku muret e saj nuk mund te mbanin me, pasi njera gjysem e priviligjuar po kthehej ne minorance, kundrejt asaj gjysme tjeter klasore viktime e ligesise se tyre.Ju ndertuat nje jete plot hipokrizi, ju krijuat kakraktere makaber dhe pasojat i ndjejme dhe sot.Ju shkuat drejt dekadences ne deshtim te plote te ketij sistemi mashtrimi.Ju e dorzuat shqiperine me 6-te dite buke ne 90 dhe po na thua se paske pase arritje , zhvillim. Ti e katandise shqiperine te izoluar te mbyllur si nje burg masiv, ku nuk kalonte as zogu, ti e le shqiperin pa snje vend mik ne bote . pervecse Kastros se kubes.
Ti mer djalosh oficeri,nuk kerkon nje tjeter vizion te pare nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim, pasi sido qe ta sillesh, poshte do te shikosh te njeten pamje, mejdanin me viktima te ligesise se prinderve te tu dhe te njerezve pa shpirt si ky qe shkruan ketu.Organizimet?E ke fjalen per menaxhimin e jetes rinore?Po -lajmerim diten e shtune ne sallen e kultures, ne oren 6-te do te zhvillohet mbremje tematiko- vallzimi.Pasi mbaronte derr derja e tyre, per arritjet e sukseset, pasi beheshin dhe ndonje paralajmerim kercenues , per ndjekjen e modes apo sic thuaj ne terminologjine e tyre shfaqeve te huaja, fillonte muzika, nje fizarmonike dhe nje trumbete,nga amataore kusesh tremujore.C'na cani tarravilen.Mezi paske prite ti per kete teme, kriminel.Mos guxo te hedhesh valle mbi dhimbjen o i pa fytyre , o i pa shpirt.

----------


## Toro

> megjithese enveri & co kane meriatt e tyre ne instalimin e rregjimit, cfare mund te thuhet per shoqerine shqiptare te asaj kohe? 
> 
> pse u nenshtruan?
> 
> duke mos e jetuar personalisht diktaturen, me intereson aspekti social, atmosfera, organizimi.
> 
> me pelqejne me shume pergjigjet jopolitike, objektive. 
> 
> faleminderit.


Shoqeria shqiptare i rezistoi, nuk iu nenshtrua diktatures. 
Te ishte nenshtruar shoqeria shqiptare, nuk vazhdonte "lufta e klasave" per 45 vjet me rradhe. 
Disa zgjodhen rezistence aktive ne formen e rezistences se armatosur fillimisht derisa kishin arme ne zoterim te tyre apo ne formen e arratisjes nga vendi. Te tjere shkruanin letra (haptazi apo anonime), ndersa te tjere ndiqnin ritet fetare fshehurazi duke rrezikuar jeten dhe burgun ne rast se kapeshin. 

Nje pjese e mire e shoqerise ndoqi rezistencen pasive. Ishin me mijera njerez qe refuzonin te votonin ne Shqiperi per arsye nga me te ndryshmet (papunesi, mosdhenie te te drejtes te studimit, arsye politike). I ndiqnin nga pas duke iu lutur e premtuar derisa te votonin  dhe pasi kishin votuar i "shoqeronin" ne Dege te Brendshme per nje sesion "bindje" aka "haxhi dajaku". 
Fshataret gjate kolektivizimit refuzonin te futeshin ne kooperative. Refuzonin te permbushnin kuotat absurde qe burokratet nga qyteti iu kishin caktuar ti dorezonin shtetit. Njerezit mbanin dele, lope, pula etj fshehurazi brenda ne shtepi duke injoruar ligjet absurde te diktatures qe e ndalonin fshatarin te ishte...fshatar!

Ne vitet e fundit, studentet e tregonin haptazi rezistencen ndaj diktatures duke zgjatur floket, mbajtur pantallona te ngushta, degjuar haptazi muzike te huaj. Te tjere ne menyre domethense merrnin qellimisht 4 ne mesimin e Ekonomise Politike mbi socializmin, ndersa mesonin e merrnin 10 ne te njejten lende per kapitalizmin. 

Ne mbledhje te ndryshme neper lagje te Tiranes, kur banoreve iu kerkohej te hiqnin antenat e aparateve televizive qe kapnin kanalet e huaja, me qindra ishin ata qe haptazi thonin:"Do ti heqim kur ti heqi Blloku" duke ia perplasur ne fytyre hipokrizine cizmelepiresve te diktatures. 

Njerezit degjonin fshehurazi emisionet ne shqip te Radio Vatikanit, Zerit te Amerikes, Radion e Athines, Radio Mosken, Radion e Stambollit etj etj. megjithese rrezikoheshin te denoheshin 7 vjet burg  per agjitacion e propagande sepse kishin levizur kanalin nga Radio Tirana. 

Te tjere refuzonin te beheshin bashkepunetore te heshtur te diktatures duke refuzuar te beheshin spiune, duke mos braktisur te aferm apo fqinj qe ishin denuar per arsye politike  e duke injoruar kerkesat nga pushteti lokal qe te perbuznin "armiq te popullit". 

Po ti mbledhesh te gjithe individet e shembujve qe te solla me lart behen shume  me teper se ata 80 mije komuniste qe kishte PPSH ne fund te viteve '90 e qe quheshin "bij te popullit".  Natyrisht po te pyesesh nje komunist, ish- antar te PPSH apo nje antar te PSSH sot, do te te thone se *"kulaket", "tregtaret", "borgjezet", "mikro-borgjezet", "sabotatoret", "bejleret", "pasaniket", "agallaret", "te arratisurit", "prifterinjte", hoxhallaret", "dervishet", "qafeleshet", "te degjeneruarit", "te deklasuarit","te kamurit", "kriminele lufte", si dhe "te aferm apo familjare te .......(ver nje nga emrat e meparshem ne thonjeza ketu)* etj etj epitete per ata qe nuk mendojne apo  veprojne se ata nuk jane pjese e popullit. Mos prit vec te te thone se pjese e kujt jane,a kishin rene nga qielli apo ishin jashte-tokesore! 
Nga  nostalgjiket e diktatures do te degjosh se shoqeria shqiptare e perkrahu komunizmin sepse perfaqesonte nje rend "perparimtar" ose qe shoqerise shqiptare ia deshin vete qejfi te dergonte nje pjese te vetes se saj neper burgje e kampe internimi. Nga te tille njerez do te degjosh se fajin e kishin viktimat e komunizmit, por kurresesi ata qe i kryen krimet. 

Shpresoj te  kesh dicka me te qarte tani.

----------


## bamatat

Tani persa i perket temes !

Shume nga ata individe qe nuk e pelqenin sistemin socialist (pasi komunist ai nuk kishte mundesi te ishte) flasin me mllefe dhe nxirrosje ekstreme edhe duke shpifur mbare dhe mbrape , me qellim pikerisht fshirjen me gome te arritjeve te Shqiperise dhe popullit shqiptar gjate asaj periudhe . 

Dhe kjo eshte tiptike anadollake , me mentalitetin qe nje gje qe nuk eshte nuk e bera une eshte e keqe dhe vetem kur e bej une qenka e mire ! 

Ketu behet fjale per vendin dhe jo per disa individe !

Diskutime me kete lloj kendveshtrimi , nuk mundet t'i pranojme neve qe na intereson vetem atdheu dhe jo se kush eshte ne krye te tij . Ne rast se vendi ka marre te mira atehere kjo na gezon , ne rast se vendi ka marre te keqia , kjo na deshperon ! Ky eshte kendveshtrimi !

Ketu behet fjale per shqiptaret dhe Shqiperine dhe jo per interesat e disa individeve apo qofte edhe te nje shtrese te caktuar qe eshte pakice ne shoqeri ! Feudalizimi edhe po mos ta kishte luftuar Enveri , perseri do ta luftonte vete populli shqiptar gjate rruges se zhvillimit !

E harruat qe ne Angli dhe ne France populli iu preu koken mbreterve ?

Prandaj kur shprehemi dhe gjykojme te mundohemi te jemi objektive dhe racionale , me qellim qe shkrimet ketu te kene pamjen e nje debati real , sepse po flasim per vendin tone dhe popullin tone dhe historine e tij !!!

----------


## Dasius

> Shoqeria shqiptare i rezistoi, nuk iu nenshtrua diktatures. 
>  ishte nenshtruar shoqeria shqiptare, nuk vazhdonte "lufta e klasave" per 45 vjet me rradhe. 
> Disa zgjodhen rezistence aktive ne formen e rezistences se armatosur fillimisht derisa kishin arme ne zoterim te tyre apo ne formen e arratisjes nga vendi. Te tjere shkruanin letra (haptazi apo anonime), ndersa te tjere ndiqnin ritet fetare fshehurazi duke rrezikuar jeten dhe burgun ne rast se kapeshin. 
> 
> Nje pjese e mire e shoqerise ndoqi rezistencen pasive. Ishin me mijera njerez qe refuzonin te votonin ne Shqiperi per arsye nga me te ndryshmet (papunesi, mosdhenie te te drejtes te studimit, arsye politike). I ndiqnin nga pas duke iu lutur e premtuar derisa te votonin  dhe pasi kishin votuar i "shoqeronin" ne Dege te Brendshme per nje sesion "bindje" aka "haxhi dajaku". 
> Fshataret gjate kolektivizimit refuzonin te futeshin ne kooperative. Refuzonin te permbushnin kuotat absurde qe burokratet nga qyteti iu kishin caktuar ti dorezonin shtetit. Njerezit mbanin dele, lope, pula etj fshehurazi brenda ne shtepi duke injoruar ligjet absurde te diktatures qe e ndalonin fshatarin te ishte...fshatar!
> 
> Ne vitet e fundit, studentet e tregonin haptazi rezistencen ndaj diktatures duke zgjatur floket, mbajtur pantallona te ngushta, degjuar haptazi muzike te huaj. Te tjere ne menyre domethense merrnin qellimisht 4 ne mesimin e Ekonomise Politike mbi socializmin, ndersa mesonin e merrnin 10 ne te njejten lende per kapitalizmin. 
> 
> ...


Si shumë po e idealizon shoqërinë Shqiptare o Toro. I përmende të tëra këto “rezistenca” si akte heroike ndërkohë pjesa më e madhe e tyre nuk mund të quhen veçse problematikë e zakonshme shoqërore.

Pa kaluar në kundër argumentim, unë në fillim do të kapem pas arsyetimit tënd.

Na thua ti se në fillim “shoqëria shqiptare” na paskish rezistuar e armatosur në fillim sa kishte armë. Shoqëria Shqiptare????? Kë quan ti shoqëri shqiptare??? Kuislingët, kolaboracionistët, legalistët apo bajraktarët??? Të gjithë ata që bënin “rezistencë të armatosur” sipas teje ishin as ishin nja 50-60 vetë, anëtarë bandash, qëllimi i të cilëve ishin krimet individuale dhe krijimi i trazirave e rrëmujës. Dhe këta 50 – 60 ishin ata më leshkot që me naivitet të plotë u ndenjën zotërve të tyre besnikë  deri në fund dhe nuk ia mblodhën plaçkat e t’ia mbathnin siç bënë të tjerët. Këta mund të kenë qenë ata më idealistët dhe të gjitha urdhrat i merrnin nga agjenturat e huaja pa e kuptuar që ishin atje vetëm për tu bërë mish për top. 

Dhe këta, nuk ishin “rezistencë” kundër regjimit, pasi regjimi atëherë nuk kishte filluar ende, dhe zor se ishin aq të ditur sa të kuptonin diktaturën e proletariatit, por thjeshtë rezistencë banditeske kundër UNÇSH. Dhe këta, jam i sigurt që as vetë nuk e dinin mirë pse po luftonin. Këta bënin çu thoshin të zotët. Të zotët e tyre, që ia kishin mbathur tashmë, e dinin që me ardhjen e Komunistëve në pushtet do humbisnin privilegjet e vjetra dhe për këtë arsye  do të kundërshtonin me çdo mjet ardhjen e tyre në pushtet.

Kur kanë hyrë partizanët në Sarajet e Gjon Marka Gjonit, kanë gjetur atje një lluks që fshatari mirditor as në përralla nuk e ka treguar ndonjëherë. Dhe kur janë djegur këto Saraje u mblodh e ka bërë festë gjithë zona, përveç atyre që i rrinin pas byyythe Gjonit. Ky kishte pasuri pas masë, ishte bajraktar, zot i një pjese të madhe të mirditës, mblidhte të ardhurat e çifligjeve, taksat e gjaqeve dhe me këto kishte blerë shtëpi në Romë. Për vete jetonte atje, fëmijët i kishte dërguar në universitet më të mira ndërsa fshatarët e Mirditës flinin në një dhomë me bagëtinë, me sëmundje, me varfëri e tërë të zezat. 

Këto mbronte Gjon Marka Gjoni & Co dhe FNÇSH ua hoqi nga dora. Kjo ishte arsyeja e vërtetë e atyre bandave që bënin “rezistencë të armatosur”. 
Bazi Canës nga ana tjetër mbronte interesat e mbretit, pisllëqet dhe të zezat e të cilit dihen fare mirë dhe i ke të trajtuara nëpër postime të ndryshme të forumit. Megjithatë, në një pikë bashkohen këta të gjithë. Pasuria, privilegjet dhe pushteti i parasë.

Pastaj zotrote na flet për “rezistencën pasive” që bënin Shqiptarët duke mos votuar. 
Po ç’rezistencë zeza mund të quhet kjo a derzi??? Se na hiqeni edhe sikur e njihni mirë problematikën e kohës e na e mbushni mendjen me sharlatanizma. 

E para punës, një të drejtë të vërtetë vote Shqiptarët e kanë parë vetëm pas çlirimit. Ja po i referohem prapë pasluftës. Votimi ishte i fshehtë. Kishte dy ose më shumë kuti, fshatari ose qytetari pajisej me një kokërr të vogël dhe duhet ta fuste kokrrën në të dyja kutitë ndërsa kokrrën do ta hidhte për atë që dëshironte. Pjesëmarrja në votime pas luftës ishe masive. Është e vërtetë që i gjithë populli natyrisht që kishte atë optimizmin e pasluftës, dëshirën për të përmirësuar jetën, për një të ardhme më të mirë. Prandaj, si fillim shoqëria Shqiptare nuk kishte asnjë arsye që të bënte rezistencë, përveç mbështetësve të rendit të vjetër. Fakt është që në parlament pati një grup opozitar. Ai grup po që rezistoi, por për fat të keq këtë e bëri në mënyrën e gabuar dhe e hëngri. Qari i tyre. 

Edhe më vonë kur votimet mund të supozohen të manipuluara, ato prapë së prapë ishin të fshehta. A nuk mendon ti se të shkosh të votosh kundra është më mirë se sa mos votosh fare??? Çfarë rezistence idiote është kjo duke mos votuar??? Sot ato janë 100 fish më të shumtë ata që nuk votojnë thjeshtë sepse përtojnë. Ku ta kuptojmë se sa bënin rezistencë dhe sa e kishin për arsye të tjera??? Si ta kuptonte regjimi se sa ishin kundër??? Janë të vërteta ato historitë e “haxhi dajakut” në degë, dhe këto janë aspekte që duhen përmendur padyshim si negative. Por unë këtë nuk mund ta quaj rezistencë.

Në një libër me statistika kam parë edhe ato të votimeve. Më bëri përshtypje që në vitin 1974 numri i votuesve kundër regjimit ishte diku tek 1700 e ca. Gjatë gjithë viteve të tjera ishte jo më shumë se 50 vetë. Unë kam bindjen se nëse shqiptarët kishin ndërmend ndonjë herë që të bënin rezistencë, këtë nuk do ta bënin tek zgjedhjet, kjo është e sigurt. Nuk janë aq të qytetëruar sa ta njohin rëndësinë e këtij institucioni.

Kolektivizimi filloi nga vitet 70’ në mos gaboj. Ishte padyshim një hap i nxituar e i gabuar në ekonominë shqiptare. Kolektivizimi kërkon jo vetëm kushte teknike por edhe një ndërgjegje të lartë jetese komunitare. Fshatarët shqiptarë nuk e zotëronin këto lloj ndërgjegjeje. Ata, para pak viteve ishin bërë me tokë e me kafshë, të cilat nuk i kishin trashëgim as nga të parët e as nga çifligarët po ua kishte dhënë regjimin nëpërmjet reformave, dhe nuk mund të ishin gati për një nivel kaq të lartë organizimi. Kolektivizimi funksionon mirë vetëm në kapitalizëm, ku palët zgjedhin të bashkëpunojnë për t’i bërë ballë konkurrencës dhe për të rritur sasinë e prodhimit. 

Pra, përveç mungesës së ndërgjegjes komunitare, fshatari me të drejtë kishte dyshime dhe mosbesim ndaj administratës shtetërore dhe kolektivizimit për arsye të ndryshme, disa të sakta disa të gabuara. Në thelb, fshatari, nga eksperienca e tij personale, e dinte që administrata shtetërore nuk mund të sillte ndonjë gjë pozitive nga kjo ndërmarrje, prandaj me të drejtë e kundërshtoi dhe e kundërshtoi hapur fare madje. Po ç’ndodhi??? Ndërkohë që kolektivizimi në vetvete ka si qëllim rritjen e prodhimit, dhe heqjen e barrës së punës në bujqësi dhe blegtori të fshatarit, vetë fshatarin e zuri lebetia dhe tha bobo na i morën. Dhe ç’bëri, sidomos në veri, 20 000 kokë bagëti u zhdukën brenda 3 muajve. I shitën e i hëngrën e i zhdukën sa pa rënë në dorë të shtetit. Ishte një periudhë që e blije delen sa një pulë :P 

Kush e ka fajin për këto idiotizma??? Të dyja palët. Administrata shtetërore me Enverin në krye që e hodhi këtë ide në radhë të parë dhe e fshatarit Shqiptar nga ana tjetër që tërë atë mund disa vjeçar e çoi dëm brenda tre muajve. 

Këto janë tipike të Shqiptarëve. Këtë quaje çfarë të duash ti o Toro, ndaç krim, ndaç budallallëk, ndaç keqadministrim, por vetëm rezistencë që nuk mund të quhet. Veprimet e fshatarit ishin thjeshtë veprime të interesit imediat për çështje të praktikës së përditshme që e shqetësojnë atë.  As rezistencë kundër regjimit nuk ishte e as pjesë e ndonjë plani për “liri e demokraci.”

Vazhdojmë. Rezistencë me flokë e pantallona! Hahahaha. Regjimi nuk i mori ndonjë herë shumë seriozisht këto “rezistenca.” Vërte propagandonte kundër tyre, por në fund të fundit mbeteshin vetëm fushata. Fillonte ndonjë herë ndonjë fushatë me prerje flokësh e pantallonash, por pastaj i binte vrulli dhe moda rikthehej sërish. Shumica e të rinjve Shqiptarë as nuk e kuptonin thelbin e modës hipiste të viteve 60 – 70 me atë lloj veshjeje dhe ato lloj flokësh. Për ta ishte thjeshtë modë që vinte nga perëndimi dhe për këtë arsye ishte e bukur, interesante. Edhe sot brezi i asaj kohe kujton me nostalgji periudhën e “dokutme shumicë”, fëshfëshet, xhaketat e sfungjerit, dhe gjërat e ndryshme që sillnin sidomos shoferat e kamionave Albania nga jashtë.

Edhe sot e kësaj dite, ai brez ende nuk e ka mësuar domethënien e asaj mode. Jo më kot, në vitet 90 kishte akoma shqiptarë që rrinin me modën e 70’, se aq u thoshte mendja. Madje kur dolën grupet e para metalarë, këndonin ende këngët e Deep Purple apo The Doors, kur ata kishin marrë fund me kohë.

Edhe këtë o Toro mund ta qush çfarë të duash por jo rezistencë. 

Sa për ekonominë politike mbi socializmin, studentët merrnin 4 thjeshtë sepse këto mësime ishin të mërzitshme dhe jo sepse u pëlqente më shumë kapitalizmi. Madje këtë çështje e ka trajtuar edhe vetë Enver Hoxha në disa nga fjalimet tij. Shumica e profesorëve Shqiptarë nuk e kuptonin mirë socializmin dhe komunizmin dhe si rrjedhojë as nuk mund t’ia mësonin të tjerëve. Teoria e Socializmit dhe e Komunizmit është teori shumë e thellë filozofike dhe nuk mund t’ia mësosh dikujt po nuk e pate kuptuar vetë 100%. Për pasojë, siç thotë vetë Enver Hoxha, orët e mësimit janë të thata, pa interes për studentin, ai nuk inkurajohet që të bëjë pyetje, dhe vetë profesori nuk e do një gjë të tillë sepse nuk është në gjendje që të japë përgjigje.

Sa për atë që thua se i ka interesuar më shumë teoria e kapitalizmit, ai tipi paskësh qenë kooqe gomari. Sepse ti me padijen tënde kujton se Socializmi dhe Komunizmi janë sisteme diktatoriale dhe kaq. Ti nuk e di që si socializmi si komunizmi në një situatë ideale janë sistemet më paqësore dhe më të zhvilluara që njeriu ka shpikur ndonjëherë. Në komunizëm o ditëzi, nuk ka para, nuk ka shtet, nuk rroga, nuk ka pronarë, nuk ka shefa, nuk ka ushtri, polici, nuk ka luftë, nuk ka të shtypur dhe për më tepër gjithçka është falas. Po duke qenë se ty truri këto nuk ti rrok, kujton se kapitalizmi është sistemi ideal. Aq e ke kapacitetin.

Vazhdojmë. Heqja e antenave. Kjo është një problematikë shoqërore pa kurrfarë domethënieje politike. Njerëzit donin të shikoni televizor perëndimor dhe kaq, ngaqë kishte programe interesante. Autoritetet shtetërore bënin një gabim shumë të madh duke bëre gjasme sikur i ndalonin se në fakt sa u shtonin urinë Shqiptarëve për botën e jashtme. Edhe kjo është e gabuar dhe lidhet me nevojën e njeriut për të njohur të panjohurën. Nga ky idiotizëm i përbashkët erdhi edhe eksodi më idiotesk që kanë bërë ndonjëherë shqiptarët duke u dyndur si kafshët nëpër anije e duke lebetitur botën. Ti gjasme je aq i civilizuar sa të mos duash diktaturën komuniste sepse na qenke kapitalist. Dakord, shumë bukur. Po pse u dashka që të terrorizosh një Evropë të tërë me kafshërinë tënde. Pse u dashka që të kenë frikë nga emri Shqiptar. Pse u dashka të vjedhësh, të vrasësh e të përdhunosh??? Në fakt ti nuk deshe as kapitalizëm e as demokraci se këto as që i njihje, por deshe thjeshtë të nxirrje në pah kafshërinë që të karakterizon. Dhe këtu për mua qëndron edhe një nga gabimet më të mëdha të regjimit. Deshte të bënte hapa galopantë me një shoqëri që nuk e përballonte dot një ndryshim kaq të shpejtë.

Vazhdojmë. Të dëgjosh radion e huaj fshehurazi në shtëpi nuk është rezistencë, është kuriozitet.

Spiunët janë edhe sot. Në çdo lagje e pallat ke të paktën një spiun që raporton në shtet. Dhe kjo bëhet për sigurinë e shtetit, sepse shteti, si ai kapitalist, si  diktatorial vetëm kështu mund ta ketë situatën nën kontroll dhe të garantojë sigurinë. Po nuk dite se ç’bëhet brenda shtetit tënd, vaj hallit të marrësh vesh ndonjë gjë për agjenturat e huaja. 

Ndërsa për sa i përket të deklasuarve apo të dënuarve, jam plotësisht me dakord me ty. Kjo po që është rezistencë.

Për të gjithë këto termat që ke përdorur në fund ka nga një kuptim dhe histori nga mbrapa. Po të kishe shpenzuar nja dy ditë kohë dhe të kishe marrë informacionin e duhur nuk do të të dukeshin kaq ufo.

Lexoje me vëmendje përgjigjen që i kam dhënë unë kësaj teme më sipër dhe do të gjesh logjikën e duhur. Leri këto muhabete flokësh e antenash.

----------


## Baptist

> E paske qa kete shkrim duke na i qite sistemin e dhunshem komunist si nje hap natyral zhvillimi shoqeror.Shqiptaret nuk e perzgjodhen vet sistemin  luftes klasore, pra vellavrasjes, por ju imponua, ju instalua, dhe u menaxhua nga rusia, neprmjet jugosllaveve, te cilet pretenduan ta gllaberonin keshtu ne federaten e tyre.Ato i ngriten te gjitha strukturat organizative te PK, ato e ushqyen me intrigen , mashtrimin , pabesine deri ne likujdimin e te gjitha forcave te tjera te organizuara ne nje botkuptim antikomunist.Nacionalistet, u likujduan kudo ne rajon , si ne serbi, ne kosove dhe shqiperi.Ti kete pabesi e quan natyrale, paturpesisht kerkon te ligjerosh krimin krimin masiv.Sot po kemi denoncimin e masakres se Tivarit, varret masive ne serbi, varret masive ne shqiperi.Per 50 vjet heshtje varri, zhdukje te dokumeteve dhe te deshmive.Shikon ndonje moral njerezor ti ketu?Ti kerkon te quash proces transformimi 50 vjet dhune te pergjakshme?Ti kerkon te quash natyrale pushkatimin pa gjyq ose me gjykime farse te 6000 personave deri ne vitin 58. Ti kerkon te ligjesosh dhe te quash te shenjte denimin dhe persekutimin per asgje deri nipin per pasurine e gjyshit(50 dele dhe nje shtepi te vogel perdhese me tavan)Ju nuk stabilizuat asgje deri ne vitet 90, pasi e pate vete se si njerzit sapo u ndien se ju nuk kishit me fuqi e braktisen kete vend sikur te ishte nje vend malarik.Shqiperia ne 50 vjet u kthye ne nje ene nen presion ku muret e saj nuk mund te mbanin me, pasi njera gjysem e priviligjuar po kthehej ne minorance, kundrejt asaj gjysme tjeter klasore viktime e ligesise se tyre.Ju ndertuat nje jete plot hipokrizi, ju krijuat kakraktere makaber dhe pasojat i ndjejme dhe sot.Ju shkuat drejt dekadences ne deshtim te plote te ketij sistemi mashtrimi.Ju e dorzuat shqiperine me 6-te dite buke ne 90 dhe po na thua se paske pase arritje , zhvillim. Ti e katandise shqiperine te izoluar te mbyllur si nje burg masiv, ku nuk kalonte as zogu, ti e le shqiperin pa snje vend mik ne bote . pervecse Kastros se kubes.
> Ti mer djalosh oficeri,nuk kerkon nje tjeter vizion te pare nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim, pasi sido qe ta sillesh, poshte do te shikosh te njeten pamje, mejdanin me viktima te ligesise se prinderve te tu dhe te njerezve pa shpirt si ky qe shkruan ketu.Organizimet?E ke fjalen per menaxhimin e jetes rinore?Po -lajmerim diten e shtune ne sallen e kultures, ne oren 6-te do te zhvillohet mbremje tematiko- vallzimi.Pasi mbaronte derr derja e tyre, per arritjet e sukseset, pasi beheshin dhe ndonje paralajmerim kercenues , per ndjekjen e modes apo sic thuaj ne terminologjine e tyre shfaqeve te huaja, fillonte muzika, nje fizarmonike dhe nje trumbete,nga amataore kusesh tremujore.C'na cani tarravilen.Mezi paske prite ti per kete teme, kriminel.Mos guxo te hedhesh valle mbi dhimbjen o i pa fytyre , o i pa shpirt.





> Ndigjo mer lap i ndyre, mer pjella e ligesise komuniste, per mua dhe te tjeret si une te gjitha ato viktima kane autor dhe  jeni JUuuuuuu dhe sosistemi, formacioni apo teoria.Jeni ju ao kriminele te pa shpirt.Te jete per mua, jam gati qe neser tju shfaros, e te shpetoj kete popull nga kjo ligesi qe spo e leshon sot e kesaj dite.Por ja qe kjo pune nuk behet vetem.Nuk e kam uruar nje 97 te dyte por kur pashe se kishte iluzione te tilla ne rradhet tuaja, Zot i madh sa jam lutur qe te ribehej.





> Ndigjo ketu ti mer kopil oficeri, jeni provokues pasi prinderit tuaj te tille qene.Oficera u bene te gjithe ato fshatar pa status te tille por ndoshta kafshe me dy kembe te coroditura , pa kontroll.nga kjo gjendje sociale ato u bene benike te diktatorit dhe shtypnin pa meshire dhe iluzionin.
> Me mjira oficere , paperjashtim te ndyre,kane vdekur, nje pjese e madhe e tyre jane ne pension, 3000 te tjere jane rrugave nen statusin of.ne lirim qe kerkojne status dhe rroga nga 600 mije lek.5000 te tjere jane ne funksion.po te bejme nje llogaritjete vogel kemi neprkame 8000 oficere qe po ti shumzosh per 5 persona ne familje bejne 40.000, njerez te ligj dhe nese ketyre do tu shtojme dhe vellezrtit ,motrat e familjet e tyre, nese i shtojme familjet e veteraneve dhe oficereve te vdekur,nese shtojme njerzit pasionante te komunizmit........ ZOT I MADH KIJ MESHIRE per ato pak njerez te mire qe kan mbete ne kete vend.
> A e dini perse ne vendet kapitaliste oficeret meritojne rroga dhe pensione te larta?
> jo se puna e tyre eshte e veshtire, se ndoshta mund te mos kene shkuar kurre ne front, por ato jane produkt i nje programi anti njeri. Nese per te gjith njerzit civile ka programe, k intitucione , ka OJQ, ka kulte fetare per ti shtuar ndjenjen e meshires, tek oficeret  ndodh e kunderta.Oficeri edukohet me ndjenjen e fitores, e vetsakrifikimit per detyren qe i kane dhene, atij i duhet te hedhi bomben dhe ne nje fahsat apo zone ku ka dhe nnjerez te pa fajshem, ku ka dhe femije, ku mund te kete dhe kusherinjte e tij.Shikoini sot oficeret me shkolle e pa shkolle sa pak tolerante jane, sa pak shoke civil  kane,(ndonje komunit pasionante) shikojini si mblidhen si tufa uqerish pa dhembe bernda lloit te vet.Nese sot cilesoj dhe femijet e tyre kelysh , e bej me te drejte se dhe tek keto edukimi eshte bere ne te njeten fryme te ligesie.
> Oficeret shqiptar nuk ishin ne sherbim te atdheut, por ne mbrojteje te diktatures se ploretariatit.Pra ishin dhunues te popullit te tij ne interes te diktatorit te pa shpirt.Per kete ato nuk meritojne te vleresohen , nuk meritojne super rroga e superpensione.


deri ketu s'mund ti mohohet asnje fjale...

----------


## bamatat

Sapo hapet nje teme me "titull te lire" ku mund te nxirren realisht pamja e Shqiperise gjate periudhes 50 vjecare me te keqiat dhe te mirat , me vrap sulen "te mundurit " e asaj kohe dhe vjellin gjithe urrejtjen dhe fyerjet dhe propoganden boshe te mbushur me egersi , shpifje dhe fyerje pafund . 

Shikoni qe te orientoheni me shume :

Analizoni faktoret qe jane baza e nje shteti politik :

1. Rritja e popullsise
2. Rritja e forces ushtarake dhe ganatimi i kufijve
3. Zhvillimi i kultures dhe shkences
4. Zhvillmi i ekonomise , bujqesi , industri 

Po flasim per Shqiperine dhe jo per interesat e nje grushti njerezish .

Hartimet lerini per t'i lexuar naten afer zjarrit ne vater !

----------


## Anesti_55

> Sapo hapet nje teme me "titull A lire" ku mund te nxirren realisht pamja e Shqiperise gjate periudhes 50 vjecare me te keqiat dhe te mirat , me vrap sulen "te mundurit " e asaj kohe dhe vjellin gjithe urrejtjen dhe fyerjet dhe propoganden boshe te mbushur me egersi , shpifje dhe fyerje pafund . 
> 
> Shikoni qe te orientoheni me shume :
> 
> Analizoni faktoret qe jane baza e nje shteti politik :
> 
> 1. Rritja e popullsise
> 2. Rritja e forces ushtarake dhe ganatimi i kufijve
> 3. Zhvillimi i kultures dhe shkences
> ...



Perfundimisht shqiptaret ne 90 kishin vetem 6 dite buke.Deklerate e ministrit Bufi.Me qorra si ty bente palle enveri , por i vaunate  populli.Hajde palle hajde.Hikere.

----------


## bamatat

*Rritja e popullsise*

*Shqiperia trashegoi nga 1944* :

- *800.000 banore
*
- mosha mesatare e *jetegjatesise 38 vjec*

- semundjet malarja , kolera , sifilizi , tuberkolozi , tifua te perhapura masivisht ne popullsi , pa folur per semundjet e tjera si fruthi , lia e dhenve , gripi etj.

- ushqyeshmeria e popullsise mizarabel . Ne vitet 1936 , 1937 , 1938 demonstrata ne te gjitha qytetet kryesore te Shqiperise per "ZIA E BUKES" . Pa llogaritur fare kohen e luftes 1939-1944 .

- Mjeksia dhe kujdesi shendetsor nuk ekzistonte fare .

-Gjakmarrja bente kerdine , ku vllai vriste vellane , shqiptari shqiptarin .


*Shqiperia gjate periudhes 1944-1990*

- popullsia u rrit *3.500.000 ( 3.5 milione ) banore*

- Jetegjatesia mesatare *72 vjec* .

- Te gjitha semundjet u zhduken .

- Ushqyeshmeria u shtri ne te gjithe popullsine , duke rritur sasine dhe cilesine e ushqimit si dhe duke mos perjashtuar nga e drejta e ushqimit asnje njeri dhe jo me shtresa te popullsise .

- Mjeksia u be falas dhe kujdesi shendetsor u shtri ne cepat me te larget te territorit shqiptar . Asnje njeri nuk mbeti jashte kujdesit shendetsor . Tani edhe grate nuk pillnin me si lopa ne mes te ares apo ne kasolle .

- Vdekshmeria foshnjore u ul ne menyre drastike sa me statistika kapi edhe vendet e perparuara te Europes .

- Gjakmarrja u zhduk , si nga metodat bindese ashtu edhe me aplikimin e drejtesise njelloj per te gjithe .

- U krijuan per here te pare "Rezervat Shteterore" per ushqimin e popullsise ne rast krizash . Tipike eshte rasti i "Dimrit 1984" ku zonat e veriut u bllokuan nga debora dhe ku shteti shqiptar i furnizoi falas me ushqim duke ua cuar tek dera e shtepise FALAS , per 8 muaj rresht !

----------


## Dasius

Diku nga fundi i viteve 50 një antar i byrosë politike shkonte diku në një qytet të jugut me shërbim. Rrugës shikon një fshatar që hahej me një traktorist. Vete atje dhe pyet pse po ziheshin. Fshatari thoshte se nuk donte ta punonte tokën ngaqë nuk i kishte ardhur ende vakti. Traktoristi, nga këshilla e agronomit, insistonte që toka duhej punuar që herët, në mënyrë që të punohej prapë dhe të jepte dy herë në vit. "Jo", thoshte fsahtari. "Unë, kur të ulem mëmbythë, po nuk mu ngroh, nuk e punoj tokën. Tani ajo është ende e ftohtë.

Nga eksperienca e vetë, fshatari kishte të drejtë. Por edhe traktoristi kishte të drejtë sepse zhvillimet e reja shkencore e kërkonin një gjë të tillë dhe garantonin prodhim më të madh. Pas nja 15 minutash atje kalon edhe Enveri me makinë. Ai sheh këtë antarin tjetër të byrosë dhe afrohet edhe vetë. Pyet se si është puna dhe ia shpjegojnë. "Ti" i thotë fshatarit, "duhet ta dëgjosh traktoristin, se ky ka marrë udhëzime nga agronomët dhe ata kanë nxjerrë rregullat e reja të punimit të tokës bazuar në shkencë". "Ata", i thotë Enveri "kanë studiuar në BRSS apostafat për këtë punë." Po, ku? I mbushej mendja fshatarit! Plot dy orë kanë dhënë e kanë marrë me atë fshatar traktoristi, antari i byrosë dhe Enveri që t'ia mbushnin mendjen se ai nuk bindej për qamet.

Kjo histori është e vërtetë. E tregova për të dhënë një aspekt të atmosferës organizimit dhe mentalitetit të shoqërisë Shiqptare. Padyshim, kjo histori nuk e kryen mirë funksionin e saj po nuk u plotësua edhe me shumë aspekte të tjera pozitive dhe negative.

----------


## bamatat

*Ne planin ushtarak*


*Ne vitin 1939-1944 !*

- "Ushtria shqiptare" ishte nje turme njerezish te paarsimuar (me perjashtim te Komandanteve te larte ku edhe keta ishin nen urdherat e specialisteve te huaj ) dhe e pajisur si mos me keq !

- Ushtria shqiptare , nuk kishte mjete te blinduara , nuk kishte mjete ajrore , nuk kishte mjete detare dhe kishte nje artileri te lehte fare te vogel dhe te paperfillshme .

- Forca e ushtrise ishte e tille sa ne 7 prill 1939 , Shqiperia u mor per 4 ore ne thellesi te vendit te saj .

- Vetem patriotet me arme te lehta , duke filluar qe pjestare te vecante te xhandermarise dhe duke vazhduar me fshatare dhe popull , rezistuan disa ore me pushke e mitroloza .

- Komandatet ushtarake shqiptare ju hoqen shulat edhe atyre pak artilerise se lehte qe ishte blere me leket e vendit , per te eleminuar rezistencen kombetare !

*Betejat e Shqiperise 1925-1944*

- Braktisje e mbrojtjes se atdheut me 7 prill 1939


*Forca ushtarake 1944-1990*

- Organizmi i ushtrise ne dy nivele  a) ushtria e gadishmerise se 4 minutave te para te agresionit prej 70.000 forcash dhe b) ushtria e popullit e mobilizueshme per 30 minuta deri ne 500.000 veta . Dhe me pas i gjithe populli per 45 minuta ne perberje te cetave territoriale .

- Ngritja e shkollave dhe akademive ushtarake shqiptare , te forcave ajrore , detare , tokesore

- Pajisja me 400 mjete fluturuese me teknologjine me te mire te kohes , nga te cilat 90 helikoptere , 272 avione gjuajtes bombardues Mig 15, Mig 17 , Mig 19 , Mig 21 , 1 avion bombardues i tonazhit te larte , avione te transportit ajror - parashutist .

Dy cifte avionesh patrullonin 24 ore ne jug edhe ne veri qiellin shqiptar .

- 220 luftanije luftarake , 4 nendetese , anije minuese dhe cminuese , anije kunder nendetese , katera silurues , anije komande dhe furnizuese , motovedeta patrulluese .

Patrullimi i ujrave territoriale behej gjate 24 oreve .

- Pajisje radiolokatore dhe zbulimi , ku kontrollohej gjithe pellgu i mesdheut dhe aeroportet e Europes lindore dhe Perendimore .

- Artileri vetlevizese ku numeroheshin 1100 tanke , diagace , transportues te blinduar , mjete te koracuara amfibe .

- Artileri stacionare me topa te kalibrit te rende deri ne 230 mm e cila ndahej ne Artileri kunderajrore (perfshi edhe raketat) , artileri kundertanke , artileri malore , artileri bregdetare , ne dhjetramijra gryka zjarri . 

*Ndeshjet e forces ushtarake 1944-1990*

- Vendi i vetem ne Europ qe u clirua me forcat e veta , pa nderhyrjen e ushtrive te huaja (1944)
- Tentativa jugosllave per te futur forcerisht dy divizione deshtoi me turp (1947)
- Sulmi ushtarak grek 1949 , me tanke dhe avione amerikane "speedfire" u thye me turp per grekt duke lene mbi 300 rob lufte .
- Organizmi i sulmeve ushtarake dhe agjenturore me diversante te armatosur nga anglo-amerikanet , greket , italianet dhe jugosllavet (1944-1982) , se bashku me "kryengritjet e brendeshme" , Koplik - Postribe , etj.  te organizuara edhe me  Grupin e Deputeteve , i quajturi "Fronti i rezistences" etj .etj. serish nuk e gjeten ne befasi shtetin shqiptar .
Kryeministri Bler , tani kohet e fundit e pranoi deshtimin me Shqiperine .

- Ndeshja me Ushtrine e Bashkimit Sovjetik i cili megjithese kishte trupat e veta ushtarake brenda Shqiperise , zgjodhi ikjen me bisht ne shale duke lene gjysmen e Flotes ushtarake te bazes ne duart e shqiptareve .

----------


## Toro

> *Ne planin ushtarak*
> 
> 
> *Ne vitin 1939-1944 !*
> 
> - "Ushtria shqiptare" ishte nje turme njerezish A paarsimuar (me perjashtim te Komandanteve te larte ku edhe keta ishin nen urdherat e specialisteve te huaj ) dhe e pajisur si mos me keq !
> 
> - Ushtria shqiptare , nuk kishte mjete te blinduara , nuk kishte mjete ajrore , nuk kishte mjete detare dhe kishte nje artileri te lehte fare te vogel dhe te paperfillshme .
> 
> ...


Ishte kjo e njejta ushtri qe ne 1945 la 2 batalione serbe bashke me 4000 shqiptare rober  te kalonin sipas qejfit ne territorin shqiptar per te kryer masakren e Tivarit sepse sipas deklaratave te  Haxhi Lleshit mbas 1990 "ne nuk mund ti perballonim dot jugosllavet"? 

Sa per konfliktin e 1949, greket ne fakt nuk i lane amerikanet te lire te vepronin (iu permbajten marreveshjes se Jaltes, ashtu si Stalini iu permbajt pjeses se tij dhe i la andartet greke pa municione), se ndryshe Tirana sot do te ishte nje qytet grek. Ushtria greke ne ate kohe mori perpara ELAS qe ishte disa here me e madhe ne number dhe me eksperience lufte. Ushtria shqiptare e Enver Hoxhes thua i mbajti greket ne kufi? Kujt i tregoni perralla me mbret? 

Vepra me e madhe e Ushtrise Popullore gjate 45 vjeteve ka qene ruajtja e kufijve shqiptare me prapanice nga greket e jugosllavet per te mos lene qytetaret shqiptare ti iknin "parajses ne buze te Adriatikut".

----------


## Anesti_55

> *Ne planin ushtarak*
> 
> 
> *Ne vitin 1939-1944 !*
> 
> - "Ushtria shqiptare" ishte nje turme njerezish A paarsimuar (me perjashtim te Komandanteve te larte ku edhe keta ishin nen urdherat e specialisteve te huaj ) dhe e pajisur si mos me keq !
> 
> - Ushtria shqiptare , nuk kishte mjete te blinduara , nuk kishte mjete ajrore , nuk kishte mjete detare dhe kishte nje artileri te lehte fare te vogel dhe te paperfillshme .
> 
> ...



Shoku komnadant, ju raportoj se tradhetaret e popullit  e te partise po demolojne per cdo dite armatimet tona,armatime qe me aqe mund i krijuam, sa qe pranuam te hame dhe muut, per te blere barut.Ne barutin e mbajtem thate , per tu vrare e bere sallat, jome te huajt or i vrare, por me poullin tradhetare!!!!!!!!!!!
Raportoi ushtar mafmuti!!!
Pershendetje shoku komandant

----------


## bamatat

Tani juve mund te beni bejte sa te doni , por ato qe jane shkruajtur me siper jane fakte te dokumentuara dhe te njojtura boterisht !

Kur faktet flasin kunder jush , menjehere i hidheni bejteve ! Veprimet luftarake kunder grekeve jane te dokumentuara ne harta , urdhera , lista emrash te ushtareve greke te kapur rob dhe lista armatimesh qe i gjen kollaj ne AQSH por edhe ne arkivin grek !

Qe Shqiperia ishte e dobet si ekonomikisht ashtu dhe ushtarakisht dhe politikisht ndaj jugosllaveve deri ne 1947-ten kjo nuk eshte ndonje gje e re ! Por kam pershtypjen se ky nuk ishte faji i Enverit , por i atyre qe e kishin patur ne dore Shqiperine deri ne ate kohe . Por qe Jugosllavet donin te fusnin dy divizionet per pushtimin e Shqiperise tani edhe ata vete e kane pranuar publikisht ! Perse nuk e bene kur ndiheshin te forte ? Te mos harrojme se e kishin akoma mire me Stalinin me te cilin u prishen ne 1948-ten !

Prandaj bejtet ju thashe nje here qe mos na i sillni ketu ne forum , por lexojini ne darke , prane vatres , per t'ju zene gjumi me rehat !

----------

